#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-26
<electrocrookers> ola k ase
<dholbach> good morning
<na3nou3> hi
<MANJINDER> really
<rene_> Hola
<kingwill> chanserv /msg identify Gl3nFord@101
<Tassadar> you probably wanna change that now
<kingwill> yeah i know
<zqrtjeddah> Q : is there any way toI copy the contents of orders and everything on another program works on Windows or Mac ?
<ledzapking> hii
<tynamic> hello
<zqrtjeddah> mt net too slow
<zqrtjeddah> brb
<Katapoff> Greetings dudes :)
<Katapoff> Is there will be a live hangout now?
<iorweth> In 3 min
<Katapoff> Thanks iorweth
<Katapoff> greetings from Egypt
<tampsterdam> zzzzz
<dholbach> you might have to update http://ubuntuonair.com
<dholbach> we'll be live in just a bit
<Katapoff> how can i switch to live hangout?
<dholbach> just reload the page
<Seosu> o/
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<Katapoff> Greetings from Egypt :)
<FredyR4zor> hi
<Con_> Hello!
<Seosu> Salutations from Éire!
<kaiserfarrell> Hello! from Malaysia
<bearbin> Hello!
<rockrock> hello from minnesota
<dholbach> hello everyone!
<dholbach> if you want to ask questions, please do!
<hellohello> st. paul?
<dholbach> but please prefix them with QUESTION:
<rockrock> u of m
<Bluebeam> hi
<hellohello> WIE SIEHT EIN NORMALER ARBEITSTAG AUS VON DEN JUNGS? ;)
<Ba7a7chy> This is Live now right ?
<iorweth> Yeah
<Bluebeam> yup
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: When is the kernel 3.4-8 local privilige exploit bug will be patched in Ubuntu ?
<Bluebeam> Would love to see ubuntu on WP8.
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: What about the secure boot nounsense ?
<Bluebeam> No ones 100% secure in reality.
<Ba7a7chy> I want to an option to encrypt all my info with 16k bit :)
<JarnoKai> Is ubuntu for mobile still only available for Nexus 4,7,10?
<rockrock> i think so havent seen it on anything else
<kaiserfarrell> QUESTION:I'm running ubuntu 12.10 on Dell 4520, however battery drain on ubuntu so fast then windows... Why this happen?
<OpenTangent> QUESTION: Does Ubuntu have security advantages over iOS or Android?
<iorweth> I've seen ported to other devices
<Ba7a7chy> :)
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: Is the secure boot going to be imported to the kernel or ?
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu\Linux in general going to drop flash soon becuse adobe stoped linux support long ago...
<rockrock> QUESTION will ubuntu phone have additional security
<Ba7a7chy> Opensource rocks :)
<stopthis> yes, its opensource... WIN
<dholbach> kaiserfarrell, your question is not really security related - did you try to search on askubuntu.com?
<stopthis> Anyone else noticed "Feb 26rd, 16:30 UTC"
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppDevUploadProcess
<celso> a small question: curently, i think ubuntu use iptables for firewall. booting ubuntu with a wired internet wouldn't load the internet connection before the iptables? opening a door to hacking my system? Correct-me if i am wrong please.
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu Phone is going to have ufw ?
<Seosu> dholbach: What is your biggest security pet hate about windoze?
<NJ_> are softwaree like Insync for mapping Google drive / dropbox secure ? can we run them in backend all the time
<Ba7a7chy> but but HTML5 !
<Ba7a7chy> :(
<Ba7a7chy> my question awnswred
<celso> ok! thanks!
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: is Ubuntu Phone is going to use some form of local file encryption ?
<Ba7a7chy> nice !
<OpenTangent> QUESTION: Android's sandboxing gives the user only two options; install the app or don't install the app. Are there plans to give the user the ability to deny individual permissions like just networking?
<Ba7a7chy> +1 OpenTangent
<matc21> I agree
<celso> true! Very easy!
<kaiserfarrell> QUESTION: how about unauthorized remote administrator tool on ubuntu/ ubuntu phone ? Is posibble ?
<rockrock> yes
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu phone is going to allow us to "root" the device ?
<Seosu> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu phone is going to allow us to "root" the device ? Seconded
<majster-pl> QUESTION: Is ubuntu Touch using all 4cores of CPU when running on Nexus 4 ?
<Ba7a7chy> QUESTION: Is Ubutnu going to have better support for AD policys ?
<Ba7a7chy> yes
<Aga> QUESTION: While the centralized updating via the Ubuntu Software Center is really nice and easy and keeps all programs updated up to some level, a rolling release type of updating might provide better protection as updates are released faster. What is your opinion on moving to a rolling release?
<Lordmerfolk> there a list of phones that can use ubuntu phone
<stopthis> He's meaning for someone who does not own/have access to the computer/phone to be able to remotely administrate the computer/phone
<aoeusnth> QUESTION: do you see an increase in the amount of malware being written targeting gnu linux? GNU linux has a reputation as a safe OS to use, how much of this reputation do you attribute to it actually being safer then other operating systems, and  how much to it actually being targeted less.
<stopthis> I'd like to hear the response to aoeusnth's question
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/GettingInvolved
<celso> another question: sometimes i download packages from launchpad to install on ubuntu instead of  install a ppa. downloading packages or using ppa's from launchpad compromises my pc? does launchpad check the packages for malicious software?
<Ba7a7chy> Hooooooo
<Aga> Thx for asking and answering my question!
<Aga> The Ubuntu wiki should remove the capitalized words in the URLs o.0
<Aga> great question aoeusnth
<Ba7a7chy> not me :)
<matc21> another question: how long takes the "testing process" compared to the "fixing process" in regards of security fixes
<aoeusnth> thnx :-)
<celso> true
<celso> was a very good choice
<Aga> Updating/upgrading matters: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzE7S3na3J0
<stopthis> people in irc: does ubuntu still have unity?
<stopthis> i hate unity
<thiebaude> yes
<thiebaude> stopthis,
<rockrock> i like unity
<Ba7a7chy> bla bla bla I hate unity go away troll
<stopthis> Does anyone actually like it?
<Aga> I do
<thiebaude> i like it, but don't use it :)
<stopthis> how can you like it? with a mouse its horrific.
<dholbach> I do!!!
<Ba7a7chy> I do
<Aga> That is why I like it, you can do so much more with keyboard :)
<celso> i do too
<stopthis> compared to gnome?
<thiebaude> i love the direction canonical is going, imho
<Guest80229> Some of old USNs dosn't contain versions of packages, that is not vulnerable. Is it a bug or what?
<thiebaude> workspaces on unity is amazing
<stopthis> Well we can all agree its better than KDE
<mdeslaur> Guest80229: we didn't track version back then, sorry
<thiebaude> KDE, is much better than before
<stopthis> I guess I'm too used to flux, but unity is super weird
<Guest80229> <mdeslaur> does this mean, that all versions of that packages are vulnerable?
<thiebaude> Thanks guys
<rockrock> ty
<celso> thanks for making ubuntu better! thanks guys!
<Aga> Thanks all!
<thiebaude> bye
<iorweth> Thanks!
<dholbach> thanks a bunch!
<thiebaude> thanks Aga
<matc21> thanks, enjoyed it
<Ba7a7chy> Thnks guys :)
<aoeusnth> thanks for your time
<celso> bye
<mdeslaur> Guest80229: no, it just means we didn't write down package versions when we used to write USN texts, so the info isn't available in the database
<thiebaude> see you next time
<mdeslaur> Guest80229: it should only be for ancient ubuntu releases that are end-of-life anyway
<mdeslaur> bye everyone, thanks!
<thiebaude> yw mdeslaur
<thiebaude> exit
<thiebaude> opps wrong chat client,lol
<Guest80229> mdeslaur, we seen some usn, that contained versions for some time. And now there is no version of that packages available.
<mdeslaur> Guest80229: can you give me a specific example?
<Guest80229> Yes. But not now. Can I write you a letter?
<mdeslaur> Guest80229: sure, send it to security@ubuntu.com
<Guest80229> <mdeslaur> I think that company where I am working already send this question to this email. But without answer. Is it possible to send information to you personally?
<mdeslaur> Guest80229: I get that email
<Guest80229> <mdeslaur> Ok )
<Guest80229> <mdeslaur> So, I will find more examples, where information in USN seems to be changed, and send it to this email.
<Mark__> Hi
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: sure, I'll try my connection to not drop, my ISP is having a hard time
<JoseeAntonioR> if it keeps dropping, you think you may be able to do it by yourself?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, I can always start it if you like
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, we can do that, and I can set the rest up
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ok, my ISP says they're going to review the line like 4 hours before, so if there's any problems I'll just let you know
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<kami84gr> QUESTION: Application permissions is a huge security issue with Android. What will be Ubuntu-mobile's approach in that area?
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-27
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: have a minute?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, otp
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, let me know
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: I won't be able to do on-air today, can you please do it? I'm with my ISP techs atm, let me know when you have a minute so I can explain how to set up the pages
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, np, can you send me the user/pass again?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, also, can you tell me how to update the website
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: When will the video be updated?
<jono> reload folks
<jono> can you see me?
<bluecable> yes
<netcurli> yes
<FlyingPig> jono: yes
<arrrgh> Hello!
<FlyingPig> Hi jono
<LinuxDoug> Yay Wallpaper!
<LinuxDoug> did you put that anywhere for us to copy?
<Elken> QUESTION: Why have you not uploaded that wallpaper yet? :p
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Where is Josee?
<JoseeAntonioR> FlyingPig: I'm here, with a terrible connection (thanks to my ISP!)
<FlyingPig> JoseeAntonioR: Oh, bad thing :(
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<rozmar> QUESTION: What do you think about the success of the Firefox OS at MWC? Is it a real rival for the Ubuntu Phone OS, with the 18 network operators and the 4-5 handset manufacturers behind it? Or they are only a good sign, that there is some space for the open-source OSes on the market, and the Ubuntu phone will also have a great success?
<snwh> QUESTION: what's brown and sticky?
<ET_> Any news about Ubuntu 13.04 and Nvidia ?
<FlyingPig> cool ringtone :D
<codelotus> QUESTION: I see there are MANY areas to get involved in the Ubuntu proper community, but where is the greatest need?
<tetris4> QUESTION: Any estimations on the pricing of the Ubuntu Phones that will be available by the end of the year? also, will there be a flag phone or pricing will be up to the hardware manufacturers?
<Paul__> QUESTION : Hi, which technology are you using to perform voice recognition on Mobile/Tablet ? Thanks
<darkone778> QUESTION: will there still be some type of physical location based developer summit? Something perhaps like Google does with I/O on a yearly basis?
<tomaskrchnak> do you prefer drums or guitar? :)
<notgary_> QUESTION: Do you think the release schedule of 2014 is putting Ubuntu Touch at a disadvantage long before it's even released given there's a new high-end android phone every couple of months these days?
<theGolem> QUESTION: What's the derivative of (x^2+sin(x))/2?
<snwh> (a proper) QUESTION: can you cough once if Ubuntu Touch has deals with carriers and OEMs that we (the community) aren't privy to yet?
<Elken> QUESTION: I asked you a fairly complex question last week that I felt would have taken you some time to answer. Rather than dodge it this week, you should answer it in the most obfuscated, politcian-style manner.
<FlyingPig> theGolem: (cos(x)+2x)/2 :D
<Renegade_> hi
<FlyingPig> hi
<Elken> hi
<vihryn> QUESTION: Why Canonical choses upstart ?
<ubuntuisgreat> QUESTION: Can you imagine Mark Shuttleworth selling ubuntu/canonical?
<lucasarran> QUESTION: What type of OEM will be building? A start up company or a large company like HTC?
<Paul__> QUESTION : Do you have any plan for an alternative to Google Map, will there be any navigation app on Ubuntu phone ? Maybe with OpenStreetMap ?
<dshimer> QUESTION: Can you address the rumors that Ubuntu UK Podcast moved to Wednesdays just so you would serve as a warm up for them?
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: Will we see ubuntu touch developer preview on non nexus hardware?
<Elken> QUESTION: What's your view on the recent stories on Bitcoins? Do you think that Bitcoins are a viable currency that could have a place in day-to-day life, or that they're a fad filled with buzzwords?
<darkone778> QUESTION: What is the current status of compiz as a window manager on the desktop? Is this now a dead project? or is Canonical still working on it?
<tomaskrchnak> OK, so you now have Dell supporting Ubuntu laptops, can you name some other players who might show their devices any time soon?
<bluecable> stean4linux: some folks already ported a lot devices check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Sayth> Is python Gtk dead as far as Ubuntu is concerned for Unity, if QML is the focus of the phone. If your going to develop for unity and ubuntu phones seems to be two different technologies.
<Elken> Sayth, prefix your question with "QUESTION:" so Jono sees it.
<tomaskrchnak> QUESTION: OK, so you now have Dell supporting Ubuntu laptops, can you name some other players who might show their devices any time soon?
<snwh> QUESTION: can you elaborate a bit more on the XDA and Ubuntu dev collaboration –are they doing more than helping with porting to other hardware?
<Steam4Linux> lol thanks jono
<bluecable> QUESTION: what do you guys mean "Sort of working" on touch previews
<mike-dev> QUESTION: Will the main page at ubuntu.com be changed so that the top section cycles between phone, tablet, desktop, tv etc every few seconds to highlight the multiple devices supported?
<mattyw> QUESTION: I've seen some negative press about canonical focusing on making money above keeping ubuntu open and democratic, and that this attitude could hurt ubuntu's future, especially against rival distro's like linux mint. Do you think there really is a problem here?
<Elken> Jono, Nope, you missed the joke :p
<vihryn> When we can wait wayland in ubuntu?
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: How is the scopes project for the desktop going?
<Elken> QUESTION: Earlier I viewed an article essentially slamming Firefox OS saying that just because it's FLOSS doesn't make it good by default, and concluding the whole project is an uncessary waste due to Android and iOS. Do you think Ubuntu Phones will be met with a similar respone? Sorry for the long one.
<From_Denmark> QUESTION: this is not a question, just want to say thank you for the great job you are doing for ubuntu, i really like to watch ubuntu on air, Continue your good work, I wish you and your family all the luck in the future  Regards from denmark
<JimmyJames13> Question: Will Ubuntu Desktop ever have true separation between local and online search results, so to say when I open dash there will be no advertisement or links unless I do a online search ? I don't mind the data mining for a source of cash flow just feel it ruins my experience with ads on Dash, I feel as though I am on welfare for desktop interface instead of a legit user. Sorry if that's a bit harsh tried hard to fin
<mike-dev> QUESTION: Will html 5 apps developed for Firefox OS run just the same on Ubuntu phone?
<Elken> QUESTION: Every year, Time say that "Year X is the year of the Linux desktop!". Do you personally ever see any form of Linux having a place in the desktop market?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Is Canonical already profitable?
<ahoneybun> hello Ubuntu people~
<darkone778> QUESTION: How seriously does the design team take community based design suggestions? As the general feel from people looking from the outside looking in is that that community design suggestions are not looked at? Would you say this is a wrong look at it?
<mike-dev> QUESTION: A patch has been submitted that fixes a bug in the Weather-Indicator program, but the upstream developers seem to have stopped work on the program. Is there anything that can be done to get the patch into the upstream program?
<ahoneybun> I agree with darkone778
<majster> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu Touch preview (which we can download and put on devices) latest version of the code ? and/or we can expect some updates any time soon ?
<ahoneybun> majster: there are daily images now so I would think since it has almost been a week since the first image released
<giowck> great speak
<Sephiroth_> Damn.. i missed about the whole q&a -_-
<ahoneybun> Sephiroth_: So did I
<JimmyJames13> does this show have replay I got kicked and missed if my question got answered or not
<Sephiroth_> QUESTION: how is the phone and tablet doing? i heard that it's going along great :) Working on three apps for them :D
<Paul__> QUESTION : Will Canonical take a percentage of developers incomes like Google Play ?
<notgary_> QUESTION: What do you, as an Ubuntu user, think of the visual appearance of the Amazon adverts on the Dash? Personally, I think it make Ubuntu look cheap and tacky, as if it were sponsored by Yahoo, but what do you think?
<ahoneybun> QUESTION: this is a add-on to darkone778's question, how well are the community design for Unity are linked into the final design?
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: Not that it's a bad thing, but how in the world is 13.04 as stable as it is so early?
<JimmyJames13> "" OK Thanks For Straighten me Out on that Jono, I do Like the Online Search Just don't Want to see it all the time ""
<DanS> QUESTION: Given the convergence that's happening do you think it is time ubuntu.com incorporated a responsive layout?
<snwh> QUESTION: do you think Unity and Ubuntu can be equated or can they be called separate entities? (as in Unity is only a fraction of Ubuntu and the core is much more important IMHO and used elsewhere –eg. the spins)
<arrrgh> QUESTION: will new interface from ubuntu touch come to desktop version? New menus at top, icons, etc
<ubuhulk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ubuhulk> phablet-flash -l  will pull the latest daily
<notgary_> QUESTION: How well can you hold your own in the kitchen? Can you make those ingredients dance to your tune or does your culinary skill end at throwing slabs of meat onto a fire?
<RichardGaskin> Who at Canicical can we contact to propose extending usability testing in ways that can include community efforts as well?
<ahoneybun> QUESTION: How fine will the controls over scopes be on 13.04 or 13.10 be, like can we control just system search and online?
<majster> QUESTION: do you think version 1.0 of ubuntu touch will be really released in october 2013 ? it seems like its lot of work to be done...
<ahoneybun> QUESTION: will Ubuntu stick with Compiz or work on or with a different window manager?
<jono> here is info about the BBQpad cook off: https://bbqpad.wordpress.com/2013/02/25/our-first-bbqpad-cook-off/
<goodguygreg> QUESTION: why are gnome packages in the last few ubuntu versions so outdated? it is a real pain to use ppas for so much stuff
<ahoneybun> Thanks for your time!
<netcurli> thanks
<mike-dev> Thanks
<jsjgruber-x-p> Thanks, Jono
<jono> thanks!
<rthach> Hello!
<rthach> Q: I'm visually impaired, in unity, beside compiz dekstop zoom effect, will ubuntu improve accessibility? With compiz desktop zoom, full desktop zoom doesn't zoom in unity launcher and panel.
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-02-28
<linuxdude> hello
<linuxdude> testing
<linuxdude> Am i live?
<linuxdude> hello
<linuxdude> can you guys see my text?
<JoseeAntonioR> linuxdude: yes, but this is not live right now
<linuxdude> I know, I'm just now setting up Empathy
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok
<linuxdude> just testing things out
<linuxdude> I want to be able to catch the next one live
<JoseeAntonioR> linuxdude: you should use #test to test
<linuxdude> yes yes lol
<dholbach> good morning
<yogi__> hello
<GuidoPallemans> isn't there a hangout?
<tetris4> GuidoPallemans: its every wednesday, (next week it will be Thursday)
<GuidoPallemans> but now
<GuidoPallemans> with mhall and David planella
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-01
<jsjgruber-l85-p> Hi all
<mister_x_> laba ryta
<galtom> Hello
<galtom> I think the  ' March 1st, 18:00 UTC ' link is not ok on http://ubuntuonair.com/
<galtom> It should be http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=20130301T18
<someone> link on ubuntuonair.com is wrong
<someone> for date and time
<Guest19623> it should be http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=2013-03-01T18:00:00
<CleitonBahia> bom dia!
<JoseeAntonioR> hello, CleitonBahia
<kaaa> hi
<kaaa> will this start in 1 hour and a half?
<bethoven> when does it start?
<JoseeAntonioR> bethoven: one sec, I'm trying to get this done :)
<xnox> Is it on yet?
<xnox> Or do we roll when it's ready?
<bethoven> check on the youtube page
<bethoven> it sais: "This live event will begin in a few moments."
<xnox> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z04ndWaVfJs&feature=plcp
<bethoven> it started
<bethoven> it started
<xnox> the website is not updated with the scheduled video
<jono_> reload
<jono_> can you see us?
<jono_> JoseeAntonioR, ^
<dholbach> works
<bethoven> yes
<bethoven> it's working
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<jsjgruber-l85-p> working now
<xnox> Introduce the panelist ! \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> works
<c_smith> this is interesting.
<llstarks> jono, at what time does the narwhal bacon?
<llstarks> is raring happening or not?
<zyga> jono_: can you ensure that the slides rick displays stay focused? mute people that don't talk but make random noises
<jono_> zyga, done
<xnox> jono_: I like the beer mug with virtual beer (water?!) in it.
<rsalveti> argh, stream is horrible for me
<jono_> xnox, I wish :-)
<rsalveti> is it on? can't open it here, keeps giving error at the youtube side
<madjr> is on
<jsjgruber-l99-p> rsalveti: what error are you getting from youtube?
<llstarks> jono_, will there be q&a?
<rsalveti> just error, try it again
<jono_> llstarksyep
<jono_> llstarks yep
<rsalveti> firefox, chrome, same thing
<lool> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z04ndWaVfJs&feature=plcp works for me
<jono_> rsalveti, there will be a recording, fortunately
<zyga> jono_: question for rick if we do questions later: assuming we do a rolling release from LTS to LTS, what can we do to ensure app developers can use the rolling release for application development in wake of unfrozen APIs and transitions that are beyond our control. How can we tell ISVs to use RR for building their apps if we will replace / upgrade all of the stack by synchronizing from debian. Do we need to define a subset of Ubuntu that has special API/ABI
<rsalveti> yeah, just wonder how virutal uds will be :-)
<jono_> zyga, I will open questions later
<llstarks> sup rsalveti, will there be any "new feature showcases" for the evolving ubuntu touch?
<jono_> zyga, we will have your question answered :-)
<zyga> jono_: thanks
<rsalveti> finally, it's working
<jono_> :-)
<llstarks> wow raring canceled?
<rsalveti> llstarks: yeah, next week we'll be discussing a lot for for touch :-)
<llstarks> what happens to repo names and sexy animals?
<benkaiser> llstarks, saved for LTSs
<xnox> llstarks: raring is not cancelled, but we are discussing to release it as LTS in 14.04
<xnox> intead of 13.04 as a non-LTS release
<jono_> everyone, feel free to add your questions by beginning it with 'QUESTION'
<jono_> e.g. :
<lool> 6 times more releases!
<lool> ;-)
<jono_> QUESTION: assuming we do a rolling release from LTS to LTS, what can we do to ensure app developers can use the rolling release for application development in wake of unfrozen APIs and transitions that are beyond our control. How can we tell ISVs to use RR for building their apps if we will replace / upgrade all of the stack by synchronizing from debian. Do we need to define a subset of Ubuntu that has special API/ABI
<llstarks> question: what would we be rolling against? sid? and when would the deluge of package updates begin?
<notgary> QUESTION: These monthly snapshots sound like monthly releases, if the use doesn't have to upgrade until the next month. Do you agree with that or am I missing something?
<lool> I don't understand this last questionw
<lool> notgary: could you perhaps rephrase this one?
<notgary> lool: Ok
<llstarks> yay. now i have no reason to ever use arch or fedora again.
<rsalveti> lool: did we decide anything about the debian import freeze?
<lool> I think the proposal is not freeze until LTS release time
<xnox> notgary: monthly snapshot will not have SRUs, but fixes will arrive as part of next monthly snapshot.
<rsalveti> lool: jezz :-)
<rsalveti> wild ride
<xnox> notgary: it will have some security support for /grave/ issues as rick is pointing out.
<lool> well, unstable has RC bugs but also RC fixes rapidly
<lool> while e.g. testing doesn't
<lool> also, most of main has Ubuntu changes or is Ubuntu-only
<notgary> xnox: Thanks.
<lool> (or in blacklist)
<rsalveti> right
<zequence> QUESTION: Instead of a montly shapshot, why not just keep -proposed repo where updates can be frozen if bad regressions are found?
<jono_> again folks, get your questions in by adding QUESTION at the beginning (e.g. QUESTION: This is my question)
<llstarks> QUESTION: what does this mean for binary drivers? what if nvidia wants to use dma-buf or wayland before the 2014 lts?
<rsalveti> lool: I'd like to have month snapshots (stable fs snapshots) + packaging on top during the month, like suggested at the mailing-list
<llstarks> virtual uds... can we still get drunk?
<galtom> :D
<rsalveti> we need a way to easily update the system, by ota or similar when doing the work for phone anyway
<lool> rsalveti: it's kind of orthogonal though
<lool> rsalveti: this is only a change to layouts of filesystems, right?
<zyga> rsalveti: doing a base-image update like android would be interesting
<lool> doesn't change the updates we'd prepare, how we'd build them, what's supported etc.
<zyga> rsalveti: readonly image vs lots of 'core/base' packages
<madjr> QUESTION: 12.04.2 was a massive upgrade to better support new stuff like UEFI, better HUD, updated kernel and the release of Steam! To me it felt as good and exciting as a interim release. So when you move away from these interim (which to me is a lot of duplicated effort), for those who can't wait 2 years, would be perfect to focus more on the LTS point releases and backport more unity features and distro fixes. What do you t
<zequence> QUESTION: How is a monthly snapshot supported exactly? Isn't it updated just as a daily?
<rsalveti> lool: not necessarily connected with the fs layouts
<rsalveti> we a snapshot/ota based update is desired
<rsalveti> zyga: yeah, something along that lines
<notgary> zequence: the monthly snapshot will not receive SRUs
<geofft> QUESTION: How should third-party package repositories avoid breaking the systems of users using the development release, since there's no freeze for them to test? (I think this is the generalization ofthe Kubuntu problem.) How should downstream distros manage their release cycles?
<notgary> zequence: and the user will have the option of not upgrading at all each day
<notgary> zequence: Only the worst bugs will be back ported to them
<rsalveti> we could use that for quality as well, as in case of any big crashes or broken package updates, the user could still do a "factory" reset of the system based on the latest monthly release
<zequence> notgary: So, there would also be a feature freeze before the snapshot?
<bcurtiswx> QUESTION: What did you mean in the mailing list by "The 13.04 Desktop would not have any of this new code, and therefore will be "old" before it is even released."
<Guest13142> QUESTION: If Ubuntu becomes a rolling release, how will be with additional drivers - it will be they available with every new release or when Ubuntu devs try them out?
<zyga> jono_: thanks for reading my question :-)
<koolhead17> QUESTION: how are we managing packages like OpenStack which has a 6 months lifecycle?
<I_Am_A_Dork> QUESTION: Will this focus on phone and tablet mean that in the long all default apps will be Qt/QML?
<notgary> zequence: Don't know :)
<jimmy> QUESTION: wouldn't rolling release be a problem for tablet/phone manufacturers? don't they want to have certain version of the OS?
<hernejj> QUESTION: As a software developer targeting Ubuntu, I feel a rolling release will make my life harder because I will have absolutely know idea which versions of software my users will have.  Can you clarify how I can manage this?
<notgary> zequence: I asked your exact question earlier on :P
<jimmy> QUESTION: won't new features be a problem for users. I install my updates and suddenly my system behaves differently?
<Evropi> Is Jono drinking water from a beer glass?
<dobey> QUESTION: Where will 12.10 stand with rolling releases? Will it remain supported until 14.04, or will users be required to update to the unstable rolling release?
<madjr> QUESTION: what do you think about the increasing popular semi/half-rolling model like LMDE and Chakra-linux, which offers increase stability over full rolling and also offer regular snapshots, would this be more of the direction you want ?
<zequence> notgary: I was asking about how the snapshot would be supported
<zequence> ..in contrast to a daily build
<rsalveti> jono_: can we remove the focus over rick?
<pmk1c> thx :)
<rsalveti> jono_: thanks
<jono_> oops :-)
<jono_> fixed
<jono_> sorry, folks
<xnox> slangasek: but we have auto-pkg-tests! that debian doesn't =)
<xnox> what's marios irc nickname?
<robbiew> superm1
<Evropi> QUESTION: what about doing QA on some important products such as Apache and nginx, and skipping QA for e.g. games?
<xnox> jono_: well, to be honest we upload binary drivers, but not necessary install them by default.
<llstarks> nvidia usually has new apis ready
<llstarks> amd lags behind
<benkaiser> amd is terrible
<xnox> jono_:  Once we are happy with a binary driver stability we mark them as supported and ubuntu-drivers-common would install them.
<xnox> jono_: thus in general - the _multiple_ versions are always available simultaneously. (stable, updates and experimental)
<Evropi> I contribute to the open source arena shooter Red Eclipse (in a small way code-wise, but I'm very prominent in the community) and I'm not happy about release cycles. I understand QA on things like your web server or whatever controls the traffic lights, but honestly, for a freakin' game I just don't see the point - I want the latest to be able to play with the Windows players *easily*
<morrom> hello
<om26er> yo
<morrom> where are u from?
<jdreed> QUESTION: (Similar to the 13:26 question from hernejj)  Will there be a trivial way (e.g. via a code name, minor version number) to determine "where" in a rolling release cycle a given machine is?  (e.g. If I'm helping someone over e-mail or phone, is there anything better than "dpkg-query -W" I can use to determine what features/libraries they have?
<morrom> ?
<Evropi> I think this will effectively eliminate third-party packages
<morrom> Pietro ?
<geofft> Yes, that's one approach.
<Evropi> as for downstream distros, they can sort that out themselves - couldn't care less (unless it's Kubuntu we're alking about)
<xnox> jono_: they release from the ubuntu-archive.
<geofft> Should downstream distros still stick with six-month cylces? Should they do rolling?
<geofft> Separate organizations that aren't *ubuntu distros
<xnox> like Mint ?
<ogra_> yeah
<geofft> Yeah.
<morrom> Gnome <3
<om26er> QUESTION: In CyanogenMod community they keep on adding new features but at the end of every month they release a snapshot of M series which they call quite stable and usable. is our monthly snapshot going to be something similar ?
<madjr> is ok but sounds more like mad jr. but or mad j r lol :)
<pmk1c> QUESTION: Instead of having snapshots every month wouldn't it be better, to have something like daily-delayed repos. Packages, that spend some time in daily without getting updates would be ported to the daily-delayed repos. Kind of whats happening with debian-sid and testing.
<koolhead17> robbiew, hello sir
<robbiew> koolhead17: hey...I saw your question
<robbiew> if we don't get to it, I'll answer here
<benkaiser> got to agree with you om26er, a 'most stable snapshot' of the last month would be good... Cyanogenmod is awesome
<bcurtiswx> jono: thanks
<koolhead17> robbiew, thanks sir. possible answer i am expecting like similar cloud repos?
<om26er> youtube is blocked here i have to use a free proxy from the internet so the stream is very slow could anyone suggest a better solution ?
<zyga> QUESTION: what do you think about http://doctormo.deviantart.com/art/What-I-would-do-with-Ubuntu-RR-357093078 (which is made by someone else than me)
<bcurtiswx> jono_, He did answer it, thanks :)
<jono_> bcurtiswx, :-)
<robbiew> koolhead17: it would be the cloud repo for the LTS and for the rolling release, we'd simply move forward as OpenStack does
<dobey> jono_: i think he's asking about binary drivers, but each "release" would be every 2 years so it would be the same as now with sticking on LTS, no?
<ghjj> What will happen to GNOME apps- will these just be updated every 6 months?
<notgary> QUESTION: You say the goal is to have a converged OS with the same code running on desktop, phone, table and TV. Since the desktop is radically different from the others, does that mean the code and components present in the mobile devices will make it's way back to the desktop? In other words, will the QML versions of Unity and the core apps eventually replaces their existing desktop counterparts?
<lool> om26er: you could download the video from youtube later perhaps?
<ghjj> QUESTION: What about GNOME?
<om26er> lool, yes, i guess will have to do that
<Evropi> Qt is great, it's just that KDE seems to reimplement half the framework as KDE libs, Qt is brilliant
<Evropi> KDE gives Qt a bad name (though KDE is a very good DE)
<koolhead17> robbiew, thanks that solves my question
<robbiew> koolhead17: np
<snwh> QUESTION: What would change about the Ubuntu repositories, if at all? I assume they would have to be architectured differently, for rolling updates (and drop the animal suffix).
<I_Am_A_Dork> You said "I am a dork" ;-P .. Thanks for answering!
<koolhead17> robbiew, and your right we all are running OS on LTS :)
<robbiew> ;)
<lool> snwh: I made a diagram in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-February/036568.html
<lool> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/attachments/20130228/62783669/attachment-0001.pdf
<xnox> QUESTION: if I am a developer, should I target $today or Last-Monthly or Monthly-2 ? How can I compile my software against older Monthly snapshot?
<lool> there is no place to build against monthly-2
<lool> at least in the proposed model
<snwh> lool, thanks
<dobey> xnox: target current LTSes and next LTS :)
<xnox> dobey: \o/ simples. If only we knew today what API python3.4 will have!
<jdreed> I don't understand this idea that heterogeneity is a problem now.  It's a finite set.  I know that my users have 10.04, 11.10, 12.04 or 12.10.  That's 4 configurations, 4 sets of libraries, etc.
<dobey> xnox: it will at least have the same API as 3.3 :)
<lool> madjr: pointers to these appreciated!
<lool> madjr: Could you mail them to me at lool at ubuntu.com?
<lool> madjr: seems interesting
<lool> madjr: or on ubuntu-devel@ if you like
<xnox> jdreed: you missed 8.04 which is still supported.
<Evropi> thanks for the answer :)
<xnox> jdreed: and Raring in development.
<dobey> xnox: or any release which is no longer supported. lots of questions on askubuntu about unsupported versions :)
<xnox> dobey: yeah. I wish to fix update-manager to know how to upgrade by using old-releases when needed.
<xnox> we have phased updates for that!
<jdreed> xnox: 8.04 is no longer supported "on the desktop", and obviously I don't support something that hasn't been released.
<xnox> jdreed: but server is, not all apps are graphical. And note that 12.04 will have 5 years desktop support.
<jdreed> Regardless, the set is still finite.  And "update before we'll help you" doesn't really work in any sort of organization.
<lool> pmk1c: Good question BTW
<Evropi> The 'g' is silent in gnome...
<geofft> xnox: IIRC, for the use case jdreed and I care about, it turned out the Kerberos components in universe weren't considered "server"
<xnox> Evropi: maybe it should have been spelled nome then. as many speakers in many languages do not have silent 'g's
<om26er> judging from the amount of quality updates 12.04 got as compared to 10.04 I think the situation have bettered. Now with interim releases gone I think LTS releases should get more frequent support. It might make sense to update the SRU policy
<om26er> if interim releases gone*
<caygri> hi!!!
<Evropi> xnox: just a quirk of the English language, which is largely non-phonetic (phonetic = What You Hear Is What You Write)
<om26er> like allowing the backport of new features in some cases
<xnox> geofft: we are working on archive reorganisation to define packages sets to be more clear on what is considered "supported" software.
<slangasek> yes, English is more foenectik
<abelarion> thanks alot.
<Evropi> Thank you for the show
<roadmr> thanks!
<geofft> Yeah, this has certainly gotten better
<jono_> thanks everyone!
<JoseeAntonioR> make sure to subscribe to youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir!
<JoseeAntonioR> and follow us on twitter at twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir!
<xnox> geofft: you can still push SRUs for packages in universe, it's just community developers need to do it.
<geofft> xnox: sure (and I feel bad that I haven't had time to do more of that sort of thing)
<madjr> thx guys!!
<vinicius_> how they think about the privacy´s questions started on stallman´s post ?
<vinicius_> they think ubuntu phone can really fight to android ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-02
<ryanvade> hello
<jphilipz> wondering if people are still discussing the rolling release issue
<jphilipz> just finished watching the video and thought i'd drop my two cents if someone from the team would read it
<jphilipz> well i've been interested in rolling releases for a while as i dont like the idea of reinstalling a new version every new relase
<jphilipz> and dont want to deal with things breaking down if conflicts arise
<jphilipz> so i was glad to hear that opensuse, which i had on my laptop, had a rolling release version called tumbleweed
<jphilipz> and think their approach is quite good to be implemented by ubuntu
<jphilipz> you have the LTS, stable rolling release, and development rolling release
<jphilipz> the development rolling release would be the daily rolling release
<jphilipz> the stable rolling release would not be a monthly rolling release, but when more stable versions of software come up they would be pushed into this release
<JoseeAntonioR> jsjgruber-l99-p: here I am
<JoseAntonioR> here too
<jsjgruber-x> This should appear in the chat box.
<JoseAntonioR> it does
<jsjgruber-l99-p> QUESTION: a question
<JoseAntonioR> which appears as a normal text
<jsjgruber-l99-p> I'm not in any way privileged here--it is run off the ubuntu-on-air schedule. Go to the schedule on top to see it.
<JoseAntonioR> we actually do not give privileges or anything, it's a normal chatroom
<jsjgruber-l99-p> Interesting--your first "I am here" message is bolded. I'm not sure why.
<jsjgruber-l99-p> "here I am"
<JoseAntonioR> jsjgruber-l99-p: maybe because I highlighted you?
<jsjgruber-l99-p> I don't understand?
<JoseeAntonioR> I mentioned your nick, IRC clients highlight the person when their nick is mentioned
<JoseeAntonioR> e.g. if I say thisisatestnick, thisisatestnick would have that message in bold, or red, or somethign different
<jsjgruber-x> Is this hightlighted?
<jsjgruber-x> no it's not
<JoseAntonioR> nope
<JoseAntonioR> jsjgruber-x: but if I mention you, it is
<JoseAntonioR> jsjgruber-l99-p: or if I do this
<jsjgruber-l99-p> That's it. Now I understand. Thanks.
<JoseeAntonioR> np :)
<jsjgruber-l99-p> Like to hit play in the session window to see that it works as you expect?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<JoseeAntonioR> it does work, but the video eems to be a bit oversized
<JoseeAntonioR> s/eems/seems
<jsjgruber-l99-p> I think people will need to adjust the size of the top window. That's what I found myself doing yesterday when I used it against the Rick Spencer session.
<jsjgruber-l99-p> It takes about 40% of my laptop's vertical space.
<JoseAntonioR> jsjgruber-l99-p: would you mind changing the default link from http://ubuntuonair.com/ to http://ubuntuonair.com/#video, please?
<jsjgruber-l99-p> Make that half. People will need to use most of their screen for the lernind window, too, I suppose. The web page has that problem. Sure, I can do that, does that eliminate the irc stuff or something?
<jsjgruber-l99-p> It's just an entry in a config file, (and a backup string in the program).
<JoseAntonioR> nope, it's only an anchor to the video, it's like if the user scrolled all the way down to it
<jsjgruber-x> Cool, I'll make the change.
<JoseAntonioR> ok!
<jsjgruber-x> I'll wait to see if you notice anything else that should change.
<JoseAntonioR> is there any way to set the default webpage size to another one for #ubuntu-on-air sessions?
<jsjgruber-l99-p> That may be difficult. We suggest the last size we used a the size we want the whole window to use, but the window manager can give us anything it wants. There's also the issue of running on different size screens. Let me think about it, though, it should take some research.
<JoseAntonioR> sure :)
<JoseAntonioR> apart from that, I think it's working great
<jsjgruber-l99-p> anything else you want to do together?
<JoseAntonioR> nope, I think that's all
<JoseeAntonioR> works as expected from what I've seen
<jsjgruber-l99-p> You can change the url of the video for yourself now if you want to see how that changes things--
<jsjgruber-l99-p> Let me look it up....
<jsjgruber-l99-p> You can change it on the homepage: line of /etc/lernid-classrooms.d/ubuntu-on-air
<jsjgruber-l99-p> I'm going to try it here.
<JoseeAntonioR> problems over here, the video is not loading
<JoseeAntonioR> ** Message: console message:  @0: Unsafe JavaScript attempt to access frame with URL http://ubuntuonair.com/#video from frame with URL http://www.youtube.com/embed/z04ndWaVfJs. Domains, protocols and ports must match.
<jsjgruber-l99-p> That message comes out of webkit all of the time. I don't think that is it. It came up here ok and plays, by the way.
<JoseeAntonioR> you set it as ubuntuonair.com/#video, right?
<jsjgruber-l99-p> you might try a browser refresh at the top of the session window.
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, still showing a black  box
<jsjgruber-l99-p> I'll try the new url a couple of more times myself.
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, let me know if this problem persists
<jsjgruber-x> I tried it over and over with the new url and it works here. Same computer on your end I assume.
<jsjgruber-x> I do get the same message in the log
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<jsjgruber-x> You can't get it to work at all with refreshing the screen or reconnecting?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> at all
<JoseeAntonioR> worked with ubuntuonair.com, though
<JoseeAntonioR> give me a sec, need to restart the router
<jsjgruber-x> ok
<jsjgruber-x> [#ubuntu-on-air]
<jsjgruber-x> homepage: http://ubuntuonair.com/#video
<jsjgruber-x> chat: ubuntu-on-air
<jsjgruber-x> icalurl: https://www.google.com/calendar/ical/dno3ip0msg552dei3e3r7m8jl0%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic.ics
<JoseeAntonioR> back now
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, weird thing
<jsjgruber-x> do you think the new URL is less reliable? Could have to do with your relationship with the google hangout mechanisms?
<jsjgruber-x> just throughing out ideas
<jsjgruber-x> can't spell: just throwing out ideas
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> it's just an url
<JoseeAntonioR> I mean, an anchor, it's just HTML code
<jsjgruber-x> so it's just an anchor on the very same html page and therefore shouldn't matter.
<jsjgruber-x> Is it working now or still failing after you reset the router?
<jsjgruber-x> me thinks about the sse2 check added
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm checking that
<JoseeAntonioR> still not working
<jsjgruber-x> JoseeAntonioR, have you double checked that you can reach the page with firefox or chrome?
<JoseeAntonioR> I do
<jsjgruber-l99-p> and what exactly do you see in the browser window?
<JoseeAntonioR> the page as it should be
<jsjgruber-l99-p> I mean with lernid
<jsjgruber-x> Does the lernid browser show any part of the page?
<JoseeAntonioR> yes, it does
<JoseeAntonioR> shows everything but the video
<jsjgruber-x> what is different about it. Did you say the video box is just black?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<jsjgruber-x> OK, would you mind executing "cat /proc/cpuinfo"? It could be that plugins are being unnecessarily prohibited.
<JoseeAntonioR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5580608/
<jsjgruber-x> That looks ok.
<jsjgruber-x> and it worked once and never worked again? What have you tried?
<JoseeAntonioR> just running it
<jsjgruber-x> It did work once, though?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<jsjgruber-x> Have you tried to disconnect and reconnect to ubuntu-on-air through lernid?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<JoseeAntonioR> lots of times
<jsjgruber-x> and you've restarted lernid without success, too?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep
<jsjgruber-x> Given what you see I have to suspect the check for the sse2 feature in lernid is bad--new code. Would you mind making a change to a lernid file on your computer for me if I tell you what to change?
<JoseeAntonioR> sure thing
<jsjgruber-x> Wierd that it would work once and no more. Let me work out a print that'll tell us whether lernid is disabling plugs--I'l be back in a few minutes.
<jsjgruber-x> sudo vi /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/lernid/widgets/Browser.py
<jsjgruber-x> and then go to line 70 in the file (you could you another editor like gksudo gedit, to) ....
<jsjgruber-x> add the print line: "        print "sse2 returns ", sse2()"
<jsjgruber-x> so it looks like:
<jsjgruber-x>         parts[-1]='lernid/'+VERSION
<jsjgruber-x>         browser_settings.set_property('user-agent', ' '.join(parts))
<jsjgruber-x>         print "sse2 returns ", sse2()
<jsjgruber-x>         if not sse2():
<jsjgruber-x>             browser_settings.set_property('enable-plugins', False)
<jsjgruber-x>         else:
<jsjgruber-x>             browser_settings.set_property('enable-plugins', True)
<jsjgruber-x>         self._browser.set_settings(browser_settings)
<jsjgruber-x> the eight spaces at the beginning are critical
<jsjgruber-x> The third line of the above is the addition.
<jsjgruber-x> Please let me know if you have trouble.
<JoseeAntonioR> jsjgruber-x: would you mind doing this with me later? I need to run out
<jsjgruber-x> good idea. I could use some dinner, too. When should we try to get together?
<jsjgruber-x> BTW, what version of python and ubuntu are you using?
<jsjgruber-x> shutting down to experiment with a newer version of Ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-03
<jsjgruber-x-q> JoseeAntonioR, I think I'm able to reproduce the problem in quantal--problem might be in a webkit or python-webkit component. Plugins are enabled. Please let me work on it a while and get back to you.
<llstarks> was anything ultimately decided on rolling release or was the hangout just a briefing?
<jsjgruber-x-q> [slidefile http://www.gnu.org/software/guile-gnome/docs/gtk/guile-gnome-gtk.pdf]
<jsjgruber-x-q> [slidefile http://www.gnu.org/software/guile-gnome/docs/gtk/guile-gnome-gtk.pdf 3 ]
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, jsjgruber-l85-q
<jsjgruber-l85-q> Hi just trying a couple more things before I go to bed--you're up late too.
<JoseeAntonioR> yep :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I responded to your email btw
<jsjgruber-l85-q> I saw it. Thanks a lot. Now I know what to work out. Before it was a total mystery. The SSE2 stuff is working fine, by the way.
<JoseeAntonioR> great, then :)
<jsjgruber-l85-q> In the morning I'll probably compare the midori and epiphany changelogs and see if epiphany did something to fix this.
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks a bunch!
<JoseeAntonioR> I really appreciate your efforts to get this working
<jsjgruber-l85-q> Thank you.
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
<indradounk> test
<indradounk> what ia this??
<indradounk> can anyone advice me
<indradounk> is this video live?
<eaoden> Hi
<eaoden> I don't know if a lot of people will read this but it doesn't matter.
<eaoden> Just wanted to say I run Ubuntu in dual-boot with Windows because Microsoft based their OS on MS-DOS and it's pretty shitty so I prefer to run something that is made from the model of Unix.
<eaoden> And I don't want Macintosh for ethical purposes, too. Else I won't be here.
<eaoden> And I find pretty funny that Ubuntu, made on an open-source OS, has a partnership with Meizu, a Chinese brand selling smartphones in Israel and Russia.
<eaoden> So by supporting Ubuntu I support the harder dictatorship in the world which condamn their own people to contration camps for 3 generations starving to death and dying of diseases, a state that with the allowance of the United States makes a genocid to have their "vital space" (just like Hitler) and another dictatorship that kills homosexuals.
<eaoden> So I think I will quit, get Fedora OS, a Fairphone running Firefox OS, and that's it.
<eaoden> Have a nice day, wherever you are.
<jose> eaoden: anything else?
<eaoden> Yes. You killed Linux.
<nhaines> jose: We killed Linux?  We are literally Hitler.
<nhaines> I'm more annoyed that Windows is based on NT which is very VMS-like, and has nothing to do with MS-DOS.
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-25
<jose> nhaines: that means we've started the third world war?
<nhaines> jose: I guess we were overdue for Khan to start the Eugenics War.  :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: morgen.  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines :)
<nhaines> hiya dholbach.  I survived SCALE.  :)
<dholbach> well done :-D
<nhaines> I don't even think I got sick this year... which is a win, haha.
<nhaines> And best of all, my Nexus 5 was a big hit at the booth running Ubuntu.  Unfortunately I didn't manage to get sound working in time.  :)
<dholbach> still - great work! :)
<nhaines> Thank you!  Actually it was a good way to talk about how Ubuntu is meant to be experienced on purpose-built phones, but how the community could port phones nonetheless.
<dholbach> nice :-D
<dholbach> how did the porting go so far?
<nhaines> Well, I used MultiROM boot and rsalvetti's -hammerhead-armelf.zip file, and then just the standard 4.4.2 rootfs.
<nhaines> For sound, the files posted on the ML enabled them, although it's a bit staticky occasionally.  I haven't looked into this.
<nhaines> I am considering setting up an automated build system on a VPS so I can use the built-in image updater.
<dholbach> that'd be awesome - you'd make a lot of people very happy
<dholbach> might be worth chatting with rsalveti and people like ogra to see what could be done on Canonical servers somewhere and how to set things up
<nhaines> That would be optimal actually... my poor bandwidth.  :)
<nhaines> Since hammerhead will be supported for 14.10 (maybe) and it's basically running perfectly anyhow.
<Bending_Spoons> hi, is anyone actively in this chat room?
<nik90> Bending_Spoons: this room is only actively during a live video session
<nik90> s/actively/active
<Bending_Spoons> nik90 can you tell me where I can find the schedule for these hangouts?
<nik90> Bending_Spoons: http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<nik90> Bending_Spoons: I just realised that all useful links are in the header btw
<Bending_Spoons> nik90 yeah I just noticed that too
<Jppdan> hey bros
<Jppdan> first time in the #ubuntu-on-air IRC
<simion314> hi
<ahayzen> jono, we can see u :)
<simion314> yes, I can see you
<nik90> hello everyone
<michele__> hi all
<dickface> Hey dick head
<jose> QUESTION: Looks like you have ConFlu?
<pulu90_> I see you!
<dickface> sorry
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Jono Bacon Q&A - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/25/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<Dedaspa> QUESTION: Linux Mint vs Ubuntu? What's best, and what makes the one you think is best, better than the other one? :)
<jose> QUESTION: Is something going to change on the phone foundations with the swap from upstart to systemd?
<michele__> QUESTION: WHY CANONICAL DECIDED TO DEVELOP MIR, MOREOVER 14.10 WILL BE BASED ON MIR?
<dickface> SORRY FOR BEING A DICK
<nik90> QUESTION: When can we expect the new Unity 8 Dash and Scopes shown at MWC to land in the Ubuntu Phones? Can't wait!
<dgeorgiev> QUESTION: Are there plans for an deal with adobe for their CC in ubuntu?
<jono> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2014/02/ubuntu-development-update-presentation/
<ahayzen> QUESTION: What is more important for Ubuntu about going to MWC, getting OEMs interested in Ubuntu or brand awareness to potential mobile customers/consumers?
<jono> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2014/02/introducing-our-new-scopes-technology/
<iBobX> Hello Jono! QUESTION: Is there any Ubuntu version that comes with MIR display server for testing purposes? how this technology is going regarding the integration with X11 apps?
<rstreeter> QUESTION: When will Unity 8 and MIR be fully implemented on the desktop?
<Dedaspa> QUESTION: Will there be added an opportunity in the near future to add separators to the Unity panel? I think it's kinda annoying that you can't organize your apps.. It's making me a lot confused.
<justin86> QUESTION: Do you think, that some of major manufacturers, such as Samsung, can potentially choose Ubuntu instead of their secondary-OS, such as Tizen, that Samsung use in some phones?
<comeinme> WHAT ABOUT MAC PUP?
<Bending_Spoons> QUESTION: when Ubuntu Touch is finished, will it come with apps for Google's services (Google Now, Maps, Gmail, etc.)?  If not, will Google support Ubuntu Touch in the future?
<michele__> thanks Jono
<Nivex> QUESTION: Given Mir and Wayland do similar things (lightweight display), could there be a translation layer between the two that's still lighter than X11?
<simion314> QUESTION: I read about a Unity8 preview for desktop, can now people submit patches for desktop parts of Unity or the developers are  waiting until next cycle before adding any line of code desktop specific
<dgeorgiev> CC = Creative Cloud, http://www.adobe.com/products/creativecloud.html
<Andris_> QUESTION Hi, is there a possibility that Ubuntu will support the Nexus 5? I would really love to use Ubuntu on my phone and even create a couple of apps, but as I bought the phone just recently, at least for a year or two I'm stuck with it.
<KarielG0> Hello Jono, this is going to be long and in few parts: few days ago I read an article on OMG about that Canonical will gain fees from phone mannufacturers from making Ubuntu Phones, is this open source policy? Ubuntu is gaining money from phone mannufacturers, in this article I also read that Ubuntu is gathering fees from computer mannufacturers, very damn open source. How do you want to make open source more popular by wanti
<KarielG0> What if I have a home computer service and I wanted to promote Ubuntu and I installed Ubuntu on the computers? Maybe not for inviduals but just gaining money is horrible, really bad policy! How long shall we wait 'til Canonical makes everything Ubuntu on their own licences and start to sell it? I asked you last week about Ubuntu One not being competitive, Canonical isn't as bad as comercial companies
<KarielG0> it's even worse, it has more income-oriented policy than other companies like Google, Google doesn't gather fees from phones with Android as well as computers with Chrome OS. Do you want to sell it? Fine! But please, then make Ubuntu work good (right now I'm on Sabayon which is more stable than 12.04LTS and has newest packages, how hard is it to make a stable distro!?), please then don't ask people for donations
<KarielG0> then please don't use other peoples work who made all the apps, who made GNOME? What does Canonical want to tell them that they are gathering big money on their hard work for which they don't get anything? It's nothing personal Jono, you're really great and sorry for asking you something very offensive to your company but I just had to say this.
<nikwen> @KarielG0: Add "QUESTION:" in front of your questions if you want them to be answered. ;)
<Kernellinux> QUESTION: Why is Ubuntu focusing so hard on mobile? Microsoft and Apple both are moving towards mobile and it seems as there is a real need for a company to focus on a solid desktop OS
<iBeliever> QUESTION: With the new header designs, will there still be a swipe-up toolbar?
<sdru> QUESTION: does mir currently support laptop touchpads/mouses/keyboards? If so, does it use the current X input drivers?
<Gnoxy> QUESTION: If I buy an ubuntu phone, how long will I get updates for the phone? Bought phones in the past that has been abandoned with all kind of bugs.
<matlux> how many ubuntu users are there?
<Markcortbass> QUESTION: WIll Canonical show a preview video from Unity 8 for the Desktop this MobileWorldCongress? That would be great
<iBobX> THANKS!
<Dedaspa> QUESTION: What do you think about Steve Jobs? How he got thrown out of Apple, and that he chose to co-operate with Microsoft at his return? :)
<sdru> QUESTION: Atm can Mir support changing a display's brightness?
<nik90> QUESTION: What's the number one app that you are missing on Ubuntu Touch (other than email) ?
<matlux> QUESTION:how many ubuntu users are there?
<rstreeter> QUESTION: How is the new book coming along? Art of Community was an awesome read
<sebsebseb> hi
<Ubuntu-fan94> QUESTION What is some advice you could offer to someone learning to develop their first app?
<sdru> QUESTION: is video playback (on vlc for example) hw accelerated on Ubuntu for smartphones? And is html5 <video> hw accelerated?
<jimmyjames> Question : I was thinking about trying out ubuntu gnome but on distrowatch it shows no update for quite some time while ubuntu is always update, should I be concern about lack of updates for gnome ubuntu ?
<lei> QUESTION; will there be adobe photoshop and a intergrated weather app on desktop and by the way i got ubuntu touch running great on my htc mytouch
<Ubuntix> when can we expect the first stable release of ubuntu touch? Is there a smartphone with ubuntu touch going to be released? Like from Bq or Meizu
<sdru> QUESTION: is LTE supported?
<Bending_Spoons> QUESTION: In a previous Q&A session, you told me that Canonical’s app store will not be curated, but that Ubuntu users are safe because of sandboxing.  I’d like to repond that sandboxing alone doesn’t provide complete security, as the master key vulnerability (and other vulnerabilities) of Android have shown.  So I’d like to ask this: if Canonical’s app store isn’t curated, will they run every new app submi
<Bending_Spoons> ... runs new app submissions to their Play store through Bouncer?
<Nivex> QUESTION: Given Canonical's shifting focus to mobile, what does the timeline look like for enabling IPv6 in the infrastructure to support this?
<KarielG0> QUESS Ubuntu won't be free, these fees we pay, not the mannufacturers, there are lots of distrubutions which don't need to make money, you base Ubuntu on Linux kernel or GNOME which are completely free, you're paying for optional codecs and other things that are optional. Like I said in the other part which you didn't read that f.ex. Google isn't gathering any fees and remember that you're also making money on free work of ot
<lei> QUESTION: will there be photo shop adobe coming to ubuntu and will there be an intergrated weather and calendar app on the desktop
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Where did you get that Mac from, that was showing?  The one intead of Windows for music now.
<matlux> QUESTION : Will you make Edge phones one day?
<Kernellinux> QUESTION: Any chance of seeing more Ubuntu use from people who work at Ubuntu...I see a lot of Macs, notice the computer behind you even?
<Dedaspa> QUESTION: Last time I watched the stream I asked a question if you were allowed to make Facebook pages so people can write in if they have problems with their Ubuntu. So they can get a fast answer. Is it allowed? Or do me and my friends need permission from Canonical?
<SimonK1> QUESTION: how long will the released Phone-Hardware (Bq) be updated software-wiese?
<KarielG0> QUESTION: as in the other part, Google doesn't ask for donations, then why Canonical is?
<SimonK1> QUESTION-REPHRASED: how long will the released Phones (Bq) be updated OS-wiese? Will it get feature-updates? will it get security updates?
<Bending_Spoons> QUESTION: Will any Ubuntu Phones feature removable batteries and either decent amounts of memory (32 or more GB)?  Or an SD card slot?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What are your coments about how Ubuntu will switch to SystemD like most distro's instead of using Canonical's own Upstart?  To me it seems the switch is mainly just since Debian is switching, but is that really the case?
<Andris_> QUESTION Does wireless charging and bluetooth music streaming work on Ubuntu touch?
<SimonK1> QUESTION: will we be able to install/run steam-games on x86 tablets using Unity8?
<jimmyjames> QUESTION : I have been using linux since 1994 and by far no contest Ubuntu has givin the open source community the best platform to date hands down, Red Hat doesn't even come close to providing a easier way to use linux, you guys keep rolling and make all the money you can all nay sayers can just piss off, parton my french
<snwh> Take everything jono is saying and that applies to indie developers too.
<normanthegerbil> QUESTION: Will more devices be officially supported by ubuntu touch at some point in the future?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Did you wait untill you were sure your music software would all work on Mac before  switching away from the WIndows computer you were using before for music, or what's the story here?
<matlux> QUESTION : How many viruses have there been for Ubuntu so far?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Sorry I am late, can you briefly go over what you talked about so far.
<lei> QUESTION: will ubuntu use btrfs from top to bottom
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  How was the event you went to over the weekend?  What was it OSCON or something?
<sebsebseb> what did you do there as well?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: What companies think about Mir? Are they glad that you are willing to go against the grain to better your product or do they even care?
<Nivex> ooh, good question lei. btrfs has a TON of potential.
<Markcortbass> QUESTION: Will Canonical show something at the MobileWorldCongress 2014? I don't have seen much news
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: I still want your job. I was thinking about working within the Ubuntu community to help get a start on that path. Where should I begin and what should I focus on.
<sebsebseb> QUESTON:  Which big OEM's in 2015 do you think will ship Ubuntu PHone?  if you know tell us heh heh, if you  don't take a guess, I mean heh heh
<rstreeter> QUESTION: Will minimize on click ever be brought back?
<matlux> QUESTION : What's the most money donated to Ubuntu at once?
<lei> QUESTON: will there be compressed memory like mavericks
<Gnoxy> QUESTION: Can you say this out loud "Im going to give the entire IRC-channel their own ubuntu phone on release"
<SimonK1> QUESTION: will 2 graphic-cards be supported by Mir? (Intel + ATI)
<snwh> QUESTION: can you cough once if HTC is making an Ubuntu phone?
<Gnoxy> NAILD IT
<Nivex> lei: there's zswap now. I also played with some compressed RAM stuff awhile ago but I forgot the name of it.
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How do you feel about the rise of design focused distro like Numix OS who are focus purely on design but not much technical knowledge.
<lei> QUESTON:will there snapshots enable
<toddc_> jono thanks for working when sick today!
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Will they Canonical/Mark let you go back to bed after the session since your ill? :d
<Bending_Spoons> QUESTION: I am considering buying a smartphone soon.  It will be my first smartphone.  I don't know if I can wait for the first Ubuntu phones to come out, so I might get an Android phone and maybe later get a Ubuntu phone (maybe).  If I decide to do that, will it be possible to take whatever Android apps I've downloaded or purchased and install them on the Ubuntu phone?
<Ubuntix> i want that phone now!
<SimonK1> QUESTION: Will we be able to install deb packages (of main repository or ppa) be installable on Ubuntu-Phone/Tablet?
<Markcortbass> SERIOUS QUESTION: Could you play the bass? :))
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Can you tell Mark to cut the beard? I dig the sage look but it's not really him.
<Gnoxy> Not a QUESTION: Keep up the good work man! You and ubuntu are an awsomefest
<Nivex> lei: ah, the package is zram-config. It takes half your ram and makes it compressable.
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Playing some guitar at the end for us, may make you feel a bit better?
<justin86> QUESTION: Apple relies on ARM heavily in iphone/ipad. AMD now provides ARM based Opteron for servers. Nvidia promises high performance ARM with Denver. Do you believe, that x86 is doomed in consumer electronics in near future?
<terabit_> QUESTION: Bq and Meizu ubuntu phone will support function like ubuntu for android?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What does it say on your t-shirt and wehre you get it from?
<armaanfarshori> hello
<sebsebseb> Hack I think, but can't realy see it properly enough
<halfmast> Jono wireless charging does work on the nexus 4 with Ubuntu touch.
<CheeseBurg> Sit ups Jono, time for some sit ups
<Bending_Spoons> QUESTION: thanks for the suggestion.  Just to make sure I understood you correctly, you're suggesting that I get a Nexus 4 and install Ubuntu as a dual-boot?
<Markcortbass> Great! Love to see 5 string bass !
<terabit_> nice!
<ChaosEngine> shiiit Jono, U rock
<felix__> will there ever be a Google maps app for u4p?
<protonuser_1> very good!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<Markcortbass> Jono: Relax your arm. That's more comfortable ;)
<terabit_> bye
<Andris_> Comfy jammies, cozy bed, big soft pillow for your head. Worry not, the world can wait take your time and recuperate.
<jono> thanks ChaosEngine!
<jono> Bending_Spoons, yep
<Markcortbass> Thanks Jono!
<jono> thanks!
<ahayzen> thanks jono get well soon
<sebsebseb> jono: good sesssion
<jono> :-)
<Nivex> jono: which carrier is your Ubuntu N4 on?
<terabit_> :)
<jono> you all rock
<sebsebseb> jono: enjoy your sleep
<terabit_> good night!
<Nivex> o/
<nik90> jose: thnx for the Q&A despite being sick
<boss2022003> i hear you
<Dunken> How does the gaming section look like in the future for Ubuntu? Will there be more support for more games?
<nik90> jose: I meant jono ... :D
<diamond39> hello
<soltysss> why not to add click to minimize capabilities to the launcher? I would want to minimize active application from launcher!
<ravi4ubuntu> can ubuntu touch comes with these app in software center
<ravi4ubuntu> candy crush,whatsapp,netflix,angry bird
<ravi4ubuntu> If we are targeting millions users for Ubuntu touch need to see what they are using in daily life
<JC-madness> so I cant view this video at a library... dumb old things... anyways, what did I miss? have they came up with a releace date yet?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-26
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning! :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> Could I bother you to remerge that UAK branch?  I deleted the request and fixed the syntax error and thumbnail, but I think you merged the old revision.
<nhaines> If on the other hand you're too busy, I'll ping someone else.
<nhaines> (And either way: thanks for looking at it!  I'm excited about the name badges.)  :)
<dholbach> nhaines, I fixed the issue
<dholbach> it was the branch jose pointed out to me
<nhaines> dholbach: yes, but it looks like the thumbnail image is still the old one.  Let me check on that.
<dholbach> nhaines, that's in lp:uak?
<nhaines> Yeah.  I MP'ed lp:~nhaines/uak/namebadges rev. 166, but then fixed the thumbnail and bracket by r168.
<dholbach> nhaines,
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/bzr/docs/uak$ bzr merge lp:~nhaines/uak/namebadges
<dholbach> Nichts zu tun.
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/bzr/docs/uak$
<dholbach> "Nothing to do."
<dholbach> I think we're good
<dholbach> unless you have another branch
<nhaines> "Nichts zu tun" I understood natively.  :)
<dholbach> but yeah... I'm a bit busy... so please send another MP for whatever other changes might be required
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> I thought so
<nhaines> I just verified that it's the old version.  I'll see what I can do to submit another MP.  Thanks for your help and time.  :)
<dholbach> in that case you maybe haven't pushed all your changes to that branch?
<nhaines> dholbach: ah, when I pushed, for some reason it ended up in a different branch on LP.
<nhaines> dholbach: okay, all fixed up, and not really any rush unless there will be a new package built or something.  Thanks for your patience. :)
<dholbach> yes, saw it
<dholbach> will take a look at it in a bit
<dholbach> we have a daily build set up, so it'll build automatically whenever cron runs
<nhaines> Thanks.  Should be dead simple, so please don't let it take time away from any other tasks for it.  :)
<claudio> hello , where can i find a nice tutorial to try write a program like VB.net , complete. I need it to run light os in industrial apps and small pc.
<ignerious> hello everyone
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Ubuntu Engineering Live! - Speakers: mhall119
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/26/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<tvoss> o/
<nik90> ahayzen: is the video live?
<mhall119> nik90: it should be
<ahayzen> nik90, i think it is lol
<nik90> ahayzen: I just get a black screen with no audioo/video
<mhall119> nik90: try refreshing
<mhall119> http://youtu.be/zMiFbTH2nZs is the direct link
<ahayzen> nik90, uhoh
<nik90> weird..it broken on chromium and firefox for me..will watch when the session ends :/
<micah2> nik90, working for me on FF right now...
<nik90> micah2: I guess it is something on my end
<micah2> :/
<turbulantPinecon> QUESTION so long swipe from the left and the ubuntu Icon on the launcher go to the same application page now?
<micah2> Question: With the new scopes, will users be able to organize custom lenses with their own selection of scope data sources?
<turbulantPinecon> QUESTION: will users be able to remove default lenses in the future for example remove the video lense altogether?
<turbulantPinecon> Question: I still have 13.10 on my nexus 4 and allot of applications no longer work where would I go to get info on how to update to the 14.04 version?
<turbulantPinecon> its ok if it does thank you
<ahayzen> thanks guys :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<barry> elopio: is this going to be a video call too?
<elopio> barry: yes. I think jose will call you.
<elopio> he's going to be the host
<barry> elopio: okay, i'll get on g+
<elopio> barry: I gave him your canonical email address.
<jose> barry: if you want another address instead of the canonical one, just PM it to me
<cgoldberg> elopio, is http://ubuntuonair.com/ the place to watch?
<elopio> cgoldberg: yes, but I think you should have an invite on your canonical mail.
<elopio> then you can be in the hangout.
<hatch> its playing
<elopio> barry: where are you?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: QA Lightning Talks #4: Porting to Python 3 / Coverage Report on Jenkins - Speakers: elopio, barry, alesage, baloons, thomi, cgoldberg, v
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/26/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<barry> jose: let me know when to start
<jose> if you have any questions, please prefix them with QUESTION:
<cgoldberg> yay 3.4!
 * barry hears the oscar music
<thomi> haha
<thomi> ouch
<jose> paste.ubuntu.com/6997034
<barry> great talk alesage!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<alesage> thx barry!
<alesage> U2 barry :)
<elopio> barry: can you give me the link to your slides, to add them to the wiki?
<barry> elopio: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1AT6hch0PTLigIlUjhRgvV3dfAYrqSK4ag0sjPwSdATA/edit#slide=id.p
<elopio> ok, thank you.
<elopio> the links to all the sessions are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/LightningTalks
<elopio> barry: have you seen the go fix tool? I still like python more than go, but it would be awesome to have something like that for the eventual ports to python4 :)
<jose> if you guys have a public link to the slide, I can go ahead and put them on the video description
<barry> elopio: i haven't seen it.  go is still on my list of things to play with, but just haven't had time
<elopio> http://golang.org/cmd/fix/
<barry> nice.  i guess it's a little like 2to3.  2to3 isn't totally unhelpful.  for a big code base it can get you started, but it's not good for your build since it's slow, and doesn't always result in the most efficient translations
<alesage> jose , feel free to share that Google presentation, if that helps?
<elopio> oh, yes, and you recommended not to use 2to3. I'll give it a try :)
<elopio> barry: I would love a longer session with your tips and tricks.
<jose> alesage: cool, just make sure to make it public view only
<alesage> jose ok I think it is and will double-check
<jose> ok!
<elopio> we should make our next QA sprint next to a pycon
<barry> elopio: longer session: sure!  pycon: definitely :)
<elopio> alesage: for a project like the ubuntu-ui-toolkit, I would like to get also coverage reports for the python code.
<elopio> alesage: can you help me setting that up next week?
<barry> elopio: +1 on python-coverage integration
<alesage> elopio right, good question--yes it's not hard to do :)
<alesage> elopio, using coverage, etc.--although I'm not sure that we have an existing example, now that you mention it
 * alesage goes searching
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-27
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<nhaines> I'm just about to go to sleep.  But I'm pleased because I finished my work on the Ubuntu member business cards finally.  :D
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<dholbach> great :)
<nhaines> dholbach: yup, the name badges from yesterday was only the first step!
<dholbach> :-D
<nhaines> Of course, I only have two steps.  But it's a start anyway.  :D
<nhaines> I'll have to take a look at the UAK....  I'm giving a presentation for an installfest in May and they'll need fliers so there should be some stuff to add.  :)
<dholbach> cool :)
<nhaines> Okay, bedtime now... maybe the Phone landing team will surprise me with a promoted image when I wake up.  :)
 * nhaines dreams of an image where he doesn't have to enable sound on an N5 manually.
<dholbach> sleep tight :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-02-28
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: morning!
<nhaines> Today (tonight) I'm pretending to pack but instead I'm listening to Bad Voltage.  :)
<dholbach> hi nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: In a month I'll be in here hosting a broadcast. :)
<dholbach> wow, nice - which one is it going to be?
<nhaines> LoCo Teams updates.
<nhaines> I got to work with José Antonio Rey at SCALE, so I'm super excited to be working with him.  :)
<dholbach> awesome :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-02
<midhun> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> how's everyone?
<Nothing_Much> is it starting yet?
<dpm> in a few mins :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: mhall119, dpm, popey, balloons, dholbach
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/02/24/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<dholbach> welcome everyone!
<jdasikainen> hello
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: Why is Microsoft involved with the snappy Ubuntu core thing?
<dholbach> if you have questions, please prefix them with QUESTION:
<mhall119> just like Nothing_Much did :)
<jdasikainen> are you guys trying to help assestive technology in ubuntu right now compiz full screen zoom is terible. It does not zoom into the launcher and menu bar
<dpm> good work Ubuntu California LoCo team!
<balloons> howdy howdy!
<dholbach> keep the questions coming :)
<galaxy123> hello everybody
<galaxy123> l have a question..so someone can help me?
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: Are flash sales controlled by Canonical or just suggested by Canonical to the hardware manufacturers?
<mhall119> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi9OnotrDX4 should have all of the UbuCon talks
<mhall119> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCN2nbMPLJWv3Y__4JuF_hMQ has all of the SCaLE13x videos
<jdasikainen> I want to know will you try to get accessability better in ubuntu. I am a leagally blind user who would like to switch to ubuntu from OS X but compiz full screen zoom does not zoom into the launcher and menubar. thanks in advance.
<mixailflash> Hello
<galaxy123> hello mixail
<Nothing_Much> galaxy123, jdasikainen, Make sure your questions starts off with capitalized "QUESTION:" then ask the question!
<jdasikainen> hi
<mhall119> ^^ that, please
<galaxy123> QUESTÄ°ON...how can l install ubuntu mobile on samsung galaxy s3 mini?
<mixailflash> QUESTION: I have question about tray icon in unity. Qt have bag still 2 year. When I use Qt my icon show in other place. Maybe you know how this fixed?
<mhall119> mixailflash: what do you mean by "use Qt"?
<mixailflash> mhall119 C++ with Qt
<jdasikainen> QUESTION: How are yal trying to improve accessability.. I am a legally blind user who is interested in going all ubuntu and compiz full screen zoom does not cut it. It does not zoom into the menu bar and launcher
<mhall119> mixailflash: so a C++ app that uses Qt, and provides a tray icon?
<mixailflash> mhall119 yes
<mixailflash> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> ok
<galaxy123> QUESTÄ°ON...how can l install ubuntu mobile on samsung galaxy s3 mini?
<jdasikainen> QUESTION: How will the mir transition effect the desktop in the future versions
<galaxy123> QUESTÄ°ON...how can l install ubuntu mobile on samsung galaxy s3 mini?
<Pharma> Hello, ubuntu phone was released in EU first, did it mean that EU is main market for UP? Also when to wait it in USA?
<Nothing_Much> galaxy123: I think they answered the question already..
<mhall119> galaxy123: no need to repeat questions, we'll get to them in the order they come
<galaxy123> l didnt get any answer
<galaxy123> so l am asking many times
<galaxy123> l am searching everywhere to use ubuntu on mobile
<mhall119> galaxy123: are you watching the video? we answered it there
<mixailflash> mhall119: one person give advice, that I must take source other application, like psi messager add take usage from there.
<galaxy123> which video?
<dholbach> did you check out http://askubuntu.com/questions/164820/default-screen-magnifier?
<mhall119> galaxy123: http://ubuntuonair.com/
<dholbach> jdasikainen, http://askubuntu.com/questions/164820/default-screen-magnifier
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: Why did you guys use Compiz for Unity during its inception?
<mhall119> galaxy123: the answer was that you need to find somebody who can make a port to your device, seeing if there's a cyanogenmod port would be a good place to start
<galaxy123> thanks for answering but l am trying
<jdasikainen> COOL. that is all that is keeping me away from Unity
<galaxy123> l use kubuntu on laptop
<galaxy123> but l want to use it on mobile too
<mhall119> I'm not sure you can run Kubuntu/Plasma on mobile
<Pharma> Question about MIR where this project now?
<dholbach> Pharma, what exactly do you want to know?
<ubuntu_fan> QUESTION: Can we change the background of the menu? After a while the whit comes a little bit boring. Thanks
<mixailflash> mhall119:  do you have any ideas about tray icon?
<dholbach> ubuntu_fan, on the phone?
<mhall119> mixailflash: not with Qt, sorry, my only experience has been with Python and Gtk
<ubuntu_fan> Yes, dholbach
<dpm> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/
<Patrick___> Can i install the ubuntuOS on the aquaris e4.5 android version? Because till now it was not possible to order the ubuntu version with the flash sale...
<mixailflash> QUESTION: I have question about tray icon in unity. Qt have bag still 2 year. When I use Qt (c++ + Qt) my icon show in other place. Maybe you know how this fixed?
<mhall119> Patrick___: please re-ask that starting with QUESTION
<sysdrum_> Question Will there be app portability from desktop to phone like content actions?
<Pharma> Does Tesla still using Ubuntu in their cars? :)
<mhall119> sysdrum_: you mean will content-hub work on the desktop?
<dpm> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<mhall119> Pharma: please re-ask that starting with QUESTION
<Patrick___> Question: can i install the ubuntu os on the android version of the aquaris e4.5 by my self?
<sysdrum_> Sorta of more like content migreation like pictures contacts and so on.
<jdasikainen> QUESTIION: Will unity 8 work better with hidpi displays
<koertis> Hi from Austria
<mixailflash> koertis: Hi
<mhall119> sysdrum_: still not sure what you're asking, sorry. Do you mean syncing your content between your phone and desktop?
<sysdrum_> yes
<jdasikainen> QUESTION: when will we get unity 8
<mhall119> sysdrum_: ok, will answer that on the video
<sysdrum_> Without having to connecting directly
<coolguy_> i have found an article on "linux today" related to the linux "2038" bug. someone has to think this is important or it wouldnt have been written about....is cononical or ubuntu concerned about this at all?
<mhall119> coolguy_: please re-ask that starting with QUESTION
<coolguy_> QUESTION;  i have found an article on "linux today" related to the linux "2038" bug. someone has to think this is important or it wouldnt have been written about....is cononical or ubuntu concerned about this at all?
<koertis> Does the phone gets shipped next week?
<dpm> coolguy_, do you have a link to the article for context?
<dipanjan_ubuntu> hello guys
<mixailflash> QUESTION: Who does know how create application (Qt+C++) usage tray icon (link step by step) for unity?
<dipanjan_ubuntu> yea
<dipanjan_ubuntu> i <3 linux
<dpm> koertis, please remember to prepend your questions with QUESTION for us to see them
<dipanjan_ubuntu> and also a lover of ubuntu
<coolguy_> dpm....i will find it.
<jdasikainen> Iv got to go enjoyed it i will watch the recording to hear my other question awnsered
<dipanjan_ubuntu> ok...
<dipanjan_ubuntu> so can u help me?
<koertis> QUESTION: Does the phone gets shipped next week?
<dipanjan_ubuntu> maybe.. by the way, how much the amount of this ph?
<dipanjan_ubuntu> ?
<dipanjan_ubuntu> anybody here?
<dipanjan_ubuntu> ???????????
<Nothing_Much> dipanjan_ubuntu: this is a livestreaming irc channel :)
<coolguy_> <-dpm> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/20/linux_year_2038_problem/
<dipanjan_ubuntu> ok
<Nothing_Much> dipanjan_ubuntu: http://ubuntuonair.com/
<dipanjan_ubuntu> okokokok
<dipanjan_ubuntu> tahnks
<dipanjan_ubuntu> good night
<dipanjan_ubuntu> bye
<mixailflash> buy
<dpm> thanks coolguy_
<ubuntu_fan> QUESTION: nexus 4 has NFC. There are plans to activate it in ubuntu touch?
<rockn> QUESTION : what ubuntu version do I need to use to developp scope and to see it working on the emulator, actually on ubuntu 14.04 64 bits, the emulator doesn't seem to show scope well. I don't have aquaris ubuntu yet ;)
<justCarakas> QUESTION will there be some fallback on hi-dpi screens for apps that don't support it ?
<sysdrum_> Question are you going to answer my last question? About data migration from desktop to phone and back without tethering?
<ubuntastic> QUESTION: will there be a port of viber available for ubuntu touch?
<koertis> QUESTION: could you give some information about why are you using flash sales? Wouldn't it be more profit if you satisfy the demands?
<popey> \o/ syncthing
<justCarakas> the calendar still has a sync bug
<ubuntu_fan> QUESTION: Can we expect a RTM version update this month?The last one was in January.
<ubuntastic> :)
<ubuntastic> thx
<justCarakas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/calendar-indicator/+bug/1256612
<mhall119> justCarakas: calendar sync should be much improved in the next release
<justCarakas> k looking foreward to it :)
<mhall119> ah, but not that bug, as far as I know
<justCarakas> mhall119: so I should be able to have all my different calendars that are in google calendar on my phone ?
<justCarakas> my own calendars
<mhall119> justCarakas: all of them for your account, not shared, I think
<justCarakas> k
<justCarakas> than the calendar is finaly usable for me :p
<koertis> thx
<justCarakas> after I fix my phone from not booting after the last update :p
<ubuntastic> QUESTION: do you plan on making sync with rythmbox possible?
<itsoverninethous> QUESTION:When will we see ubuntu on a samsung or htc.Motorola maybe
<popey> Sync music from desktop music apps to the phone should be possible
<popey> we could do that
<ubuntastic> k cool
<mhall119> \o/
<popey> not currently, but it's certainly possible.
<popey> we dont support playlist files yet
<zi123> clementine is a great media player on ubuntu
<ahayzen__> popey, playlist files as in m3u's ?
<UOA> QUESTION: How about spotify or some 3rd party version in ubuntuphone=
<zi123> works with syncing phone
<popey> ahayzen__: yeah, do we?
<ahayzen__> popey, don't think so ...
<ahayzen__> popey, .. not yet ;) hehe
<popey> hand wavy future
<Nothing_Much>  QUESTION: Who's worse, Apple or Adobe? ( I personally think Adobe )
<ahayzen__> popey, i always thought like ... content-hub import/export m3u's with music-app and other apps?
<sit_ubuntu_sit> [QUESTION]  I am running 14.09 v15 on my Nexus7 and it doesn't have a NATIVE calendar or NATIVE email app, and I was kind of surprised by this. Does the BQ Aquaris E4.5 Edition Phone come shipped with these most basic (imo) native apps or do we have to download them from the Ubuntu store also?  If they don't ship with the phone, do you know why this the decision was made to cripple the amount of apps right out the door
<justCarakas> QUESTION aren't decent devices key to establishing a market ?
<markcortbass> QUESTION: Is there a calendar app that supports Google calendar?
<talky> QUESTION:Will ubuntu make shuttleworth voice assistant
<coolguy_> rhythmbox might be good. i tend to like banshee better... seems to have more functionality . just my 2 cents. and opinion
<ubuntastic> we should start a petition to convince developers to port our favorite apps
<justCarakas> QuteSpotify works rather wel
<zi123> QUESTION: How can we get google hangouts and google drive/docs when the SDKs are closed?
<zi123> Grooveshark is good on uphone
<ubuntastic> it would be cool to have a customizable "eco system" with ubuntu desktops and mobile devices in terms of syncing
<ubuntastic> like instant sync when entering your local wifi network :)
<talky> QUESTION:Now that you made a phone when will you make a watch,let's face it you will
<popey> and a fridge
<popey> and toaster
<mhall119> and self-driving car
<mhall119> and drones
<mhall119> (one of those is a real thing)
<popey> o/
<brogrammer> Is it possible to run desktop applications like Java Applikations on Ubuntu touch?
<ubuntastic> afaik java can be used, no problem
<mhall119> it can be, but you have to include it in your package
<justCarakas> QUESTION I compared it with my nexus 4 and that is a rather old phone already and I don't see it as an upgrade
<talky> QUESTION:Did any of you watch 50 shades of grey
<mhall119> #010101 #020202 #030303, etc
<coolguy_> ^^^seriously?
<ubuntastic> obvious troll, you know ;D
<sit_ubuntu_sit> [QUESTION] Thanks for your response to my previous question.  I have one more.  The Today Scope isn't in the Ubuntu Store (at least I couldn't find it). Is there anyway I can get  that scope?  Thanks in advance once again. [QUESTION]
<popey> sit_ubuntu_sit: i asked the person who developed it, but he's off sick today. it should be made available, yes, will chase up
<dholbach> http://ubuntu.com/things
<dholbach> http://developer.ubuntu.com/snappy
<dholbach> ^ Ubuntu on all the things
<ubuntastic> a lot of the drivers are cs android drivers on the BQ, no?
<mhall119> justCarakas: the 4.5 is one of Bq's more recent, higher-end phones
<sit_ubuntu_sit> Thanks for your response popey and keep up the good work with Dekko.
<talky> QUESTION:How much information does cononical gader from our devices
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<popey> sit_ubuntu_sit: np
<justCarakas> k thx for the clarification mhall119
<justCarakas> QUESTION why arent there reports about the amount of devices sold
<mhall119> justCarakas: standard business reasons
<koertis> good one
<ubuntastic> thx for all your answers!
<koertis> thx bye
<brogrammer> Does the BQ 4.5 Ubuntu Touch has a HDMI port? I searched through the specs, but I found nothing about it. While on the BQ 4.5  Ubuntu Touch accessories page there is sold a HDMI cable.
<mhall119> brogrammer: it only has USB
<brogrammer> So it won't be possible to connect it to a bigger screen?
<brogrammer> P.S. thank you. :9
<brogrammer> * :)
<henok> can you help me to install backtrack?
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-27
<dholbach> good morning
<geom> The next Ubuntu On Air will be on March 4th from 2pm-3pm, but what time zone please?
<PaulW2U> geom: I have that session in my calendar as being 2pm GMT or UTC
<PaulW2U> See http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-02-28
<geom> PaulW2U: Thank you so very much.
<geom> PaulW2U: Do you know if there will be any Community Team Q&A added to the March Calendar?
<PaulW2U> geom: Almost definitely, It's a weekly session, Looks like jose needs to extend all the meetings beyond the end of February
<geom> PaulW2U: Thank you so much.  Take care.  I need to go to the office!  :-)
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-01
<jose> geom: yes, there will be sessions. I manually add the ones for the month every first day of the month :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-02-29
<metin> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-03-01
<balloons> hello hrllo
<balloons> everyone ready?
<teklrodz> yup
<popey> o/
<balloons> we are live :-)
<balloons> feel free to ask away!
<balloons> crickets? No one has questions?
<teklordz> Q: WHEN WILL THE GNOME SOFTWARE CENTER BE AVAILABLE?
<swaveck> QUESTION: Popey, are you going to buy new Lenovo T460 laptop?
<RPiAwesomeness> My scope idea ended up falling through, so I wasn't able to enter in the last scopes contest. Are more of these planned in the future?
<RPiAwesomeness> Question ^
<teklordz> TY ALAN
<_Sponge> Hi everyone !
<balloons> hello everyone. Fire away at the questions
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Why is popey attending the meeting from a blood-bank ?
<_Sponge> #background
<swaveck> QUESTION: Is there a plan to integrate various messaging apps (sms, telegram, facebook,..whatsapp) into one place in Ubuntu touch?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Could we have a shout-out for mariogrip 's website: https://devices.ubports.com/#/
<Manu_> QUESTION: There are a few negative reviews about Ubuntu Touch installed MX5 pro. How do you respond about that?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Is it true that Touch-VPN will be available on the phone's settings in OTA 10 update ?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Do you think Unity 8 shall be included as standard in 16.10 or as long as 17.04 ?
<dragonbite> hi
<balloons> hello dragonbite
<Zorro7> Hi
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Marketing. How should Loco market the new phones to their users for testing ? Or is that up-to Canonical ?
<_Sponge> Hi
<_Sponge> ** that is How should Loco-groups market the new phones for testing ?
<dragonbite> have they gone over thier thoughts on the Apple vs. FBI or are they avoiding this potential political issue?
<balloons> feel free to ask any questions you have here, just prefix with QUESTION
<dragonbite> I wouldn't blame them if they want to avoid it
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Are balloons glasses from Warby Parker ?
<_Sponge> they are v. nice :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: HUD?
<dragonbite> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: when Ubuntu Personal is available can we get ubuntu laptops in more stores? ;) UK ;) USA ;)
<_Sponge> yeah ChloeWolfieGirl  ! glad to have you here :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> _Sponge: I had it in my calander on my phone but I guess reminder was off :P but glad to be here even if I'm half an hour late
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Mind if you tell us any super canonical secrets like new phones?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is the Ubuntu Phone compatible with any smart watch?  Pebble is pretty open
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: any update about the plug in messaging app?
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww08-2016
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Which is a better laptop: A top System 76 or a top Lenovo Thinkpad in your opinion ?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: any update on getting phones available in the USA that can run on 4G?
<_Sponge> balloons: there are alot of questions now :)
<dragonbite> _Sponge: I would go System 76... support for the Ubuntu supporter
<dragonbite> QUESTION: ubuntu touch on Raspberry Pi 3?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Which of the previous Ubuntu animals would win in a magical space battle? my vote goes to Utopic Unicorn
<dragonbite> Breezy Badger!
<dragonbite> "I fart in your general direction..." (Monty Python)
<_Sponge> haha !
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: is there a plan to make some kind of secret trogenhourse windows app which is desgised as MS update that replaces windows with Ubuntu?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is any version of Unity (7 or 8) going to be able to be pulled into another distribution?  I think notifications was a stiky point previously.
<Manu_> QUESTION: Do you have any plan to launch any youtube channel (or other video tutorials) for the development of Ubuntu Touch Apps/Scopes?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> +1 Manu_
<dragonbite> QUESTION: any way to get an Ubuntu phone for demonstration purposes?  I could demonstrate Ubuntu Touch at a computer club (> 100 memebers) with either a phone or tablet.
<_Sponge> My dad just called balloons a Skallywag = I think he likes you :-)
<dragonbite> worby parker?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Young Skallywag
<dragonbite> landing face-first? classy!
<_Sponge> https://www.warbyparker.com/           Good story though.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: some reviews of the Meizu pro 5 say the software is really slow and apps aren't what you're trying to gain, how do you plan to deal with them complaints?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: any system requirements for Unity 8?  More or less than Unity 7?
<dragonbite> :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: I'm sorry for being late, may I have forgiveness?
<dragonbite> of course
<ChloeWolfieGirl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases
<dragonbite> yes!  Easy Android to Ubuntu would be great!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> <3 popey xD
<ChloeWolfieGirl> sassy answers x3
<_Sponge> QUESTION: As you well know 16.04 is the main focus for everyone at the moment. Following on from that all the flavours get a massive update. I know popey 's favourite is Ubuntu Mate but what is balloons favourite Ubuntu flavour and why ?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: has the FBI asked for a back-door yet, or is Ubuntu Phone considered too small so far?
<dragonbite> (you know you aren't somebody until some governmetn has asked for a back door)
<dragonbite> :)
<_Sponge> I'd be more worried about a defcon hack at an Ubuncon .
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: does xMir run x apps any worse then x11?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> YAY <3
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I do love Ubuntu Mate, I just installed it like last week, and its really nice
<dragonbite> QUESTION: how are they going to handle the names after "Z" (zorking zombie?)
<_Sponge> Aww that's no answer balloons , but 3 is good.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Question: will we get encryption for the phone?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: Are there any Easter eggs in the next OTA considering it's easter ?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck would chuck wood?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> after Z theres no ubuntu, you have to move to arch
<_Sponge> Thanks guys !
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION; Any update on snappy for phone?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> android has some nice easter egg's, I'd love some Ubuntu easter eggs x3
<_Sponge> well done everyone !
<_Sponge> Popey you gooff !
<dragonbite> Thanks all!
<popey> Thanks everyone!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Thank you x3
<balloons> Thanks for your questions!
<popey> \o/
<dragonbite> I'm glad it's recorded, so can see what I missed...
<dragonbite> darn work... always getting in the way...
<ChloeWolfieGirl> same :P
<_Sponge> ChloeWolfieGirl: Where would you buy an Ubuntu PC in the UK ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I mean wasn't work getting in the way I just expected a reminder but there we go.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> _Sponge: we dont have many really, we have some on amazon, theres Dell, I'm trying to remember some others
<dragonbite> isn't that the great thing about Ubuntu... can place it on just about any computer!
<_Sponge> yeah, I think the dell one had some problems if you pushed it too much :)
<dragonbite> I have to freshen up my brother-in-law's computer which is still running Wubi (11.04 or 11.10)!  I'm tempted to put Ubuntu Mate on it instead.
<_Sponge> dragonbite: That's kinda like what we are asking - but it's just about hardware support - that's what you pay for.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Yeah I thought you meant pre-loaded :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> pre-loaded is better for showing support and demand :P
<_Sponge> yes i did.
<dragonbite> pre-loaded is definitely better
<_Sponge> it'd be nice if System76 had an EU base though.
<dragonbite> have you checked their site?  They ship to a lot of places around the globe
<ChloeWolfieGirl> ebuyer os pme
<dragonbite> https://system76.com/shipping
<ChloeWolfieGirl> the problem with that is, paying for importing..
<_Sponge> yeah, but if something goes wrong - it's like $250 postage to get it fixed :(
<dragonbite> ouch!
<_Sponge> I think they use FedEx or something.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> like I asked my friend about it and they said electronics you get a tax that made it cost like double the price
<dragonbite> if it goes up much it'll be cheaper to buy a new system.
<_Sponge> sometimes they do reductions though. You have to subscribe.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> as much as I'd love a system76 the price is to much if youre buying from the uk
 * _Sponge is looking for an All-inOne PC for Ubuntu that is quiet.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> BQ m10? ;P xD
<_Sponge> Ha !
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I hear yoga's are good for ubuntu but never tested and not preinstalled
<manu_> I read about ZFS conflict. Are you sure you will be able to deliver ZFS with Ubuntu 16.04 without problem?
<_Sponge> I'd be nice if someone wouldf just buy the top 100 PC laptops on amazon & just ubuntu test them.
<manu_> QUESTION: I read about ZFS conflict. Are you sure you will be able to deliver ZFS with Ubuntu 16.04 without problem?
<dragonbite> what about looking at the Chromebooks/Chromeboxes?  I thoguht somebody came out with an all-in-one or will be coming out with one
<_Sponge> maybe.
 * _Sponge needs a wee-break.
<dragonbite> lunchtime here.. (12:25)
<_Sponge> evening tea time here - I'm havin' a Scotch egg.
<_Sponge> hence the easter egg question.
<dragonbite> "Scotch egg"?
<_Sponge> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotch_egg
<dragonbite> looks yummy... I'm reheating last night's (or a couple of night's ago) pasta in the microwave.... yum :|
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Dont make meh hungreh
<_Sponge> ok
<ChloeWolfieGirl> :P
<_Sponge> ChloeWolfieGirl: Whats your favourite flavour of Ubuntu , then ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> _Sponge: hmmm... IDK I use Unity, Mate and Gnome :P well Gnome not currently I replaced gnome with mate, but I like them all equally more or less
<debeeriz> QUESTION how often is this show on, this is the first time i have found it
<dpm> debeeriz, it's on every week at the same time :)
<LugariusRL> Hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-03-02
<sdrobertw> OpenHours Episode #42 is now on YouTube - A big thank you to Canonical, Ubuntu Core, Snapcraft, Turtlebot, ROS, Testing Days and Ubuntu on air for helping and participating in the series!
<sdrobertw> https://youtu.be/prUs2eGay40
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-03-03
 * fagan still has to try out VR :/
<kyrofa> You and me both fagan
<fagan> Is that frame rate because of hangouts?
<kyrofa> fagan, yeah
<elopio> fagan: try it yourself: sudo snap install ohmygiraffe
<fagan> I think that will be the first snap I ever installed :)
<fagan> I just died to a lion :(
<fagan> IGN - 3/10
<elopio> fagan: fun :D
<elopio> I'm playing here too.
<HumbleBeaver> Love love, its good stuff
<kyrofa> Oh my gosh... how do I NOT get eaten
<kyrofa> I tried smacking him with my head
<elopio> just run.
<fagan> You can hit them with fruit
<fagan> If you bite the vines the fruit hits the lions and stops them
 * fagan should really be working
<elopio> fagan: we are working!
<fagan> I guess I only have an hour left and it's friday
<fagan> elopio: yeah I know that, I used to work at Canonical as well :)
 * fagan is at Collabora now
<elopio> fagan: I meant, you just need to convince the people at your office that this is all for the good of free softare, and thus, work.
<fagan> elopio: well to be fair my office is currently my kitchen so I guess I can convince the coffee machine
<elopio> there you go, we are ready to continue :)
<the_> is this being recorded for later viewing?
<elopio> the_: yes. youtube.com/ubuntuonair
<fagan> Hmmm question, so I presume it is shipping libGL, wouldn't that run into issues with compatibility where newer versions of the lib are needed. Like for instance me I have an AMD card and older versions of libGL don't see RadeonSI
<fagan> Like is there a way to ship the game and use the system libGL instead of the bundled one?
<fagan> Hmmmm the reason why I'm asking is because it currently is complaining :) "libGL error: failed to load driver: radeonsi"
<kyrofa> fagan, that may be because he IS bundling stuff there
<elopio> fagan: great! first bug found.
<kyrofa> fagan, I'd be curious to see what happens if those are removed
<mcphail> It would be great to get a full guide as to which GL libraries are needed. I've found you need to test on all graphics drivers combinations to be sure. Maybe that has changed recently?
<fagan> \o/ I've always been great at breaking things
<fagan> mcphail: it actually ran the game which was interesting, I guess maybe it complains but works anyway
<elopio> https://github.com/popey/love-snap-template
<mcphail> fagan: cool/ I'll need to play with my dosbox snap again
<fagan> I still have to play around with snappy, been interested but still stuck on the old debs
<HumbleBeaver> ${<--squiggly SNAP squiggly-->}
<kyrofa> mcphail, no that's still pretty smart. I still see bugs logged about GL
<fagan> 7885 is the best I can do
<guiverc> thanks popey, save file location an interesting (and probably common) trip-point...
<HumbleBeaver> QUESTION: Will there be the inclusion of category in the yaml file at some point? To better sort different application types?
<mcphail> Wish I could share this snap... https://ovh.themcphails.uk/index.php/s/Y6D52TLP5ham5rH
<HumbleBeaver> Thanks
<kyrofa> mcphail, nice
<mcphail> Heh. I used "snapcraft snap" to make mine. Maybe the same way popey is doing it?
<guiverc> :)
<kyrofa> mcphail, yep, that's better ;)
<kyrofa> snapcraft snap <dir> is literally running `mksquashfs` for you
<mcphail> Aah
<kyrofa> But it means you don't need to remember the darn flags
<mcphail> It is a neat way to do it. Very similar to the old snap command
<mcphail> Cheers guys. Missed some of it so will catch it on youtube
<kyrofa> mcphail, sounds good, thanks for coming!
 * popey quickly fixes bussard
 * kyrofa waits so he can play it
<ahayzen> popey, there is a love-0.9 rather than love in the usr/bin is that the issue? ... it looks much bigger than the ohmygirrafe one though
<popey> it's because i needed $SNAP/usr/bin in front of love
<popey> already fixed, uploading now
<ahayzen> ah :-)
<popey> haha, got the two line progress bar again, that's gonna bug me too now kyrofa
<mcphail> Is there a "cleanrun" equivalent to "cleanbuild" so these things get picked up?
<popey> kyrofa: am uploading now, be interested to know if you get a delta download
<popey> Revision 4 of 'bussard' created.
<popey> 4 is in edge
<popey> (it works here, installed from store)
<popey> if someone else confirms, I'll push to stable
<elopio> popey: I refreshed and I am playing now
<kyrofa> popey, refreshing now
<popey> \o/
<kyrofa> popey, beautiful!
<elopio> well, trying. I'm actually reading the mail from Prof. Strauss
<kyrofa> Oh man... 4k. Manpages are rough to read
<kyrofa> Haha, this is so awesome
<elopio> +1
<kyrofa> ctrl+d should exit me from the terminal
<elopio> no, ctrl+enter
<kyrofa> Haha, I'm saying the way it SHOULD be
<elopio> ah, well, report the bug, that's the custom.
<popey> https://gitlab.com/technomancy/bussard/issues
<kyrofa> Nah, I'm just being mean
<kyrofa> This is quite nice
 * popey wakes up an i386 vm
<howefield>  /exit
